# Look HSC 5 SL Carbon Fork in fork mount rack?



## tyrade (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought a new Look 585 with HSC 5 SL full carbon fork. The fork is ALL carbon, including the dropouts, which have the lawyer lips on the front of them.

I don't mind the lawyer lips except that I can't use my fork mount car rack (2006 Thule, Velo Vise, I think) because it can't align flush with the dropouts. The lips get in the way.

Anyone with the HSC 5 fork have this problem? Should I even be using a fork mount rack with carbon dropouts?


----------



## tyrade (Jan 10, 2008)

*Let me show you what I mean...*

Chas, what does Look USA recommend for putting this fork on a rack?


----------



## tyrade (Jan 10, 2008)

*Yakima works better*

Well, it turns out that my Thule Velo Vise was the only fork mount rack that couldn't mount the fork. I went to a couple of stores to try Yakima racks that were in stock and was able to mount the fork no problem. 

The Thule skewer flanges are just 2mm too big. The Yakima flanges work much better.


----------

